# Anyone heard of Elite watches?



## Expo (Aug 14, 2017)

I seen these watches up in like Angus and Coote, Goldmarks (Australia) watch retailers, but they are not really that heard of online. I am kind of curious if anyone has heard of these fashionwatches, they do look quite interesting and I did buy one for $15 w/free shipping online that will be coming soon. These are what they look like. watches, they do look quite nice.




















They actually look really nice and they all go for under $200 RRP.

I got this one, doesn't look so good in picture but will be surprised to see in face haha. Curious to see what it looks like in person.







Might make a good beater for a fashion/diver/gimmicky looking watch.:-d


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

2,69 USD on Alibaba ?


----------



## Expo (Aug 14, 2017)

stuffler said:


> 2,69 USD on Alibaba ?


I have not seen them on Alibaba, they are in the retail stores here in Australia where they sell like Armani, Guess, Chisel, Gant.. But I think most of the Elite cater to females so I was curious haha.


----------



## RFARxx (Sep 8, 2017)

Never seen them, but the third one is nice.


----------



## Expo (Aug 14, 2017)

Very surprised how good it looks irl. For a brand new $12.50 watch, it kind of has the aesthetics.... But kind of bummed out that the bezel doesn't spin. But the chrono's work which is nice haha.


----------

